# ImmiAccount - Problems Importing Application?



## NorthernScot (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi There, I'm having difficulty importing my application (189 Visa Application) to the ImmiAccount system, once all details are entered It gives a message of "_No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again_.", I'm definitely using the correct details.

I'm guessing this is to do with the system being brand new and will hopefully be resolved soon, but curious if anyone else is experiencing this problem too?


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I might be wrong and I'm not in the office to be able to check, but I'm pretty sure they announced that they would delete any un-submitted applications on the 6th Dec, that might be the issue.


----------



## NorthernScot (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Adam, Yeah I think that is the case for un-submitted applications.

My application was submitted, I'm now in the process of uploading documents/evidence etc. So if i've got it right, should just be a case of importing it over.... and continuing with the uploads.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Ah ok. You're probably right about it being a teething issue then. They always leave these things till the last minute and then have a rush to finalise it before the Australian business day.


----------



## Paul Dong (Dec 11, 2013)

NorthernScot said:


> Hi There, I'm having difficulty importing my application (189 Visa Application) to the ImmiAccount system, once all details are entered It gives a message of "_No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again_.", I'm definitely using the correct details.
> 
> I'm guessing this is to do with the system being brand new and will hopefully be resolved soon, but curious if anyone else is experiencing this problem too?


I had the same situation. what is wrong with the new system?


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

There has been quite a lot of reported issues with the new system, hopefully they will resolve them soon.


----------



## NorthernScot (Jun 22, 2013)

I've phoned twice about it, once before this weeks updates (Wed/Thurs) and then again on Thurs after the updates, still not resolved. Apparently this technical issue is affecting a lot of Skilled Migration Visa's at present. I was advised to leave it over the weekend and try again next week... Here's hoping it's fixed soon, got PCC's back yesterday and mega keen to upload them to my application.


----------



## zaidia (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello,

I am facing a similar issue with my 189 application. Spoke to DIAC on thursday and they told me that there has been a known issue with the new systems and that we should keep trying time and again to import it as they are in the middle of fixing it.

The person i spoke to told me that I shall be contacted directly by the CO who has already been assigned to me but said that everything will have to go through the ImmiAccount now. I am so relieved to know that this is a common issue an I am not the only one facing it. Please keep us posted and if I am able to import my application ill update you guys too.

Thanks


----------



## NorthernScot (Jun 22, 2013)

This is now working for me


----------



## zaidia (Dec 11, 2013)

NorthernScot said:


> This is now working for me


Thanks for updating! Can i also confirm with you while i am at it.. the documents that you have uploaded on the system, did you get them attested or is it just scanned copies of the originals?


----------



## NorthernScot (Jun 22, 2013)

zaidia said:


> Thanks for updating! Can i also confirm with you while i am at it.. the documents that you have uploaded on the system, did you get them attested or is it just scanned copies of the originals?


Colour Scans Zaidia.


----------



## zaidia (Dec 11, 2013)

ok thanks. I was under the impression that they have to be endorsed by a solicitor/accountant etc. best of luck to you mate!


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi,

I hope this isnt high jacking this thread, but i wonder if anyone had got to point of fully attaching all their documents. Do you have to do anything to finalize your application once you've uploaded your documents or is it just a case of waiting for the 60 days to expire.

All my documents, were 'recommended' rather 'required', but were 'required' after i'd uploaded them.

I would have expect things like your birth certificate to be 'required' and then go to 'recieved' when you uploaded them.

The other thing that i've noticed is that the correspondence is empty, though this appears to be a known bug

Thanks

James


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

jpspringall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope this isnt high jacking this thread, but i wonder if anyone had got to point of fully attaching all their documents. Do you have to do anything to finalize your application once you've uploaded your documents or is it just a case of waiting for the 60 days to expire.
> 
> All my documents, were 'recommended' rather 'required', but were 'required' after i'd uploaded them.


You don't have to do anything to finalise it, it began processing the minute you applied for the visa.

The 'recommended', 'required' document status is just a quirk with the system. They have never quite got that checklist right and I doubt they will. When you get a case officer they will manually update the system and then you will see correct statuses such as 'received' or 'requested'.


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

A cool, thanks.

Do you have any idea how long it takes to get a case officer, i'm applying for a 189.

Thanks

James


----------



## Kiwiana (Nov 20, 2013)

When I first transferred "my health declarations" to my new Immi account it went through fine.

As for my permanent resident application it would be based on paper.


----------



## zaidia (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi People, Hope you are well. I was wondering if you had any update on your case yet? I am still waiting got my CO to contact me if they need any more info. Does anyone know if the CO will contact me first before issuing the grant or will they just issue it if everything they need is on my ImmiAccount?


----------



## NorthernScot (Jun 22, 2013)

We were assigned a case officer almost immediately after uploading our PCC's, which we did in advance.

Got our visa through last Friday  I wrote to the CO on the Thurs night asking if they had received the medical results submitted one week earlier, they responded saying yes and then issued the visa a few hours later on Fri Morning! Happy days.


----------



## zaidia (Dec 11, 2013)

NorthernScot said:


> We were assigned a case officer almost immediately after uploading our PCC's, which we did in advance.
> 
> Got our visa through last Friday  I wrote to the CO on the Thurs night asking if they had received the medical results submitted one week earlier, they responded saying yes and then issued the visa a few hours later on Fri Morning! Happy days.


That is great news Scot!! Where are you planning to go in Aus? 
I know I do have a CO assigned but as I have not been contacted by them yet, I am not sure what her email address is. Do you reckon it is just a waiting game for me now? Regards Zaidi


----------

